# Have you seen the cover of the Opera News magazine?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gee, Peter Sellars is one ugly fella! What a freak!:lol:


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The January issue seems to have James Levine on the cover. Which month do you mean?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> The January issue seems to have James Levine on the cover. Which month do you mean?


February. I just received it in the mail.
I checked the web site, and they still have the January issue up, so, I can't post the cover picture. Soon enough it should be updated then you guys will be able to see Mr. Sellar's ugly face.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you mean this guy?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Do you mean this guy?


Yep, but he looks a lot worse on the cover picture.:lol:


----------

